# A few 2012 Forum reviews/previews



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

First off, sorry no pics. I didn't have bring a camera. Stuff looks good though

145lbs, 5'8, Ride PhytopLE 9, Goofy 22in 15/-15

*Youngblood DoubleDog 154, Shaka M*

Chili in between your feet with camber underneath.

Flex: Stiffer than I thought it would be. More like a 6 than the 4 I though it was gonna be.

Stability/Turn: All gravy here. Pretty smooth, held and edge well, didn't chatter out, easy initiation and smooth throughout.

Pop: Nothing special, maybe just a little below average for a board this stiff with recamber.

Butters: Ew. Doable but not expecially fun to do. It was pretty tortionally stiff. Really had to muscle it around.

Jibs: Same as butters, just not that great and took more effort than I prefer for a park board.

Jumps: This is where I found some semblance of appreciation for the board. It did jump pretty well and I felt really comfortable here. For someone that is a serious jumper they'd want more pop.

Overall: For my riding style this just didn't do all that well for me. It was just too stiff for what I like in a park board. Probably would be super fun for backcountry jumps, but I rarely get that chance

Bindings: These matched up well with the board and I actually really liked them. Good vibes did near nothing that I felt. But it was super comfy. I basically just didn't notice them at all while riding, which for bindings in my opinion is great.

*Destroyer DoubleDog 154, Republics L*

Flex: Softer than I thought it would be. More like a 4.5 than the 6 I though it was gonna be.

Stability/Turn: Really smooth and damp. Average edge hold, nothing special but nothing that would ever cause a problem. Turn initiation was smooth and gave me no problems

Pop: Though it was softer than the Youngblood it had better pop. I might attribute that to being a little softer making it easier to initiate. It was just better off little rollers and whatnot. I liked this better on jumps than the youngblood too. It was plenty stable and more damp so landing felt great and with easier initiated pop it had better boost.

Butters: Much better than the Youngblood here too. Not a butter machine, but they were still fun.

Jibs: Fun. Not easy or ideal, but someone with more weight than me would probably be able to press it to pluto. It is reverse camber after all.

Jumps: Kinda already went over this in pop. It jumped well and I really like it. Lively and good off edge with a nice stable landing.

Overall: I liked this board. A hair stiffer than I prefer for an all park board, but maybe in a 152 it would be more to my liking. Not my favorite board but one that I will have no problem recommending to someone looking for a 60/40 split jumps/rails.

Bindings: Matched up well again though I think Shakas would have been better. They were just a little too soft side to side to be a setup I would buy. They were plenty comfy and responsive though. Good Vibes still not noticeable.

*Scallywag 151, Shaka M*

Standard Chilidog

Flex: Stiffer than I thought it would be. I was expecting a soft jibstick but it ended up more of like a 3.5 or a 4.

Stability/Turn: Nothing to complain about. Not the most stable, not the smoothest but well built and fun overall.

Pop: A little below average to be honest. A little disappointing but I got over it pretty quick. It wasn't below average enough to make it annoying or boring.

Butters: Best of the three but still not the most fun I've ridden. Continuous rocker so totally doable, but I prefer something with a little more torsional flex in the tips.

Jibs: Fun, locked well, didn't lock all that pressed out, but enough to get the job done. Compared to most 'jib' boards this had really good snap in and out.

Jumps: Really quite fun on the board. I'm not one to use immense amounts of pop from my board to get my boost so this having mediocre pop was not a problem. I really liked it off jumps and it's definitely something I would consider as an all park board. I landed back seat a couple times and it held its own and let me squeeze out.

Overall: I had the most fun on this board. I've ridden only a few boards that were super good on both jibs/butters and jumps. Most the time I get something that's super fun on one or the other or just good on both. This was just good on both. For someone looking for a good 50/50 park board under $400 this would be a great bet.

Bindings: If there was a consensus, maybe a little stiff for the board, but if I were to buy a Scallywag I would get them with it.


----------



## SWAGGER (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks for the write up! Good stuff. To my knowledge the destroyer is more of an all mountain kill it all board and the Youngblood is more of a park board. Why do u think the the flexes are opposite. Stuff like this makes it confusing to buy a board.


----------



## FlashmasterT (Sep 29, 2010)

How did the shaka look like color wise? I got myself the 10/11 scallywag and i'm wondering if i should wait till next year to get the shaka or try to find this years shaka..


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey great reviews Nivek. I was thinking of getting the youngblood double dog next year for big jumps cause i like the way my subzero gullwing rides and the double dog is essentially the same structure so my question is the youngblood ride like a stiffer subzero would? i like the ride the sub provides but i feel i need some more substance since im going bigger on jumps now


i gues my real question is if double dog rides similar to gullwing?


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

As always, nice review man.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

twin89 said:


> Hey great reviews Nivek. I was thinking of getting the youngblood double dog next year for big jumps cause i like the way my subzero gullwing rides and the double dog is essentially the same structure so my question is the youngblood ride like a stiffer subzero would? i like the ride the sub provides but i feel i need some more substance since im going bigger on jumps now
> 
> 
> i gues my real question is if double dog rides similar to gullwing?


Closest thing to Gullwing is Flow's I-rock or EZ-rock. That said, for a 2012 board that will compliment your Sub well try the Destroyer DoubleDog over the Youngblood. Its a touch softer which really just means it takes less muscle to ride and pop, it felt damper to me too. Others would be the Signal Omni, Fastplant... I'll have some more suggestions in like two days. Flow has a new board that should be really good, its a touch softer version of the Quantum. DC also has a new one that almost all their pros have made their pro model, the Ply. Regular camber between the feet and then it kinda mellows out in the tips so more of your contact pressure is under your feet. Honestly if you want a really good jump board, get straight camber. More power, control, and pop.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

FlashmasterT said:


> How did the shaka look like color wise? I got myself the 10/11 scallywag and i'm wondering if i should wait till next year to get the shaka or try to find this years shaka..


Good I guess. Theres a light tan, flat black, and yellow black. I think the tans look sick.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You can't flex double dog because you have the body mass of a 3 year old!!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You can't flex double dog because you have the body mass of a 3 year old!!!


At least my knees work normal


----------



## Matuuh (Dec 26, 2008)

I also tried destroyer double dog today, didn't really like it as much as Bataleon Evil twin that i also tried first time today. Some kind of weird vibration under the feet with double dog. Though it was quite fun board, i'd recommend but not as much as ET tho .


----------



## park_rider (Jan 16, 2011)

i think this year's shakas are the sickness, try and get those


----------



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for this review Nivek! I've had my eye on the Destroyer ever since I saw it! It looks awesome!! I'm unable to demo it though and as I've seen it advertised everywhere as being more an intermediate-advanced board I'm worried it's out of my league! I've just got into freestyle with ground tricks and hoping to start boxes/rails etc soon but I wont be taking on any huge kickers any time soon.
Is there any snowboard you could recommend which is similar that I may be able to demo instead to get a feel of the destroyer?


----------

